# legal advice needed



## uozer (Jan 17, 2011)

i just found out (sadly) that my real estate agent who was supposed to pay the security deposit of dewa with some 1000 aed he took from me did not pay it. But the electricity was on (last time i was at home, i am now abroad). 

when i tried to add my dewa account to online bill payment system, it was not approved and the reason was declared as that security deposit was not paid.

i am planning to go to police when i get back to dubai.

any suggestions?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you contact the real estate agent?


----------



## uozer (Jan 17, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Did you contact the real estate agent?


after a couple of email exchanges, he stopped replying


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Did you contact the real estate agent?


Agree, you should contact the real estate agent and ask him to provide a copy of the receipt provided by DEWA. It could simply be a mistake on DEWA's side - I was told by DEWA that I had not paid the deposit but had the receipt to prove that I had and that quickly put paid to their argument.

If the agent has indeed done a runner with your money, you can then consider taking things further but do make sure that you have your facts right before doing so and give the agent the opportunity to respond.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The DEWA could not have been put into your name if the deposit was not paid so who is getting your DEWA bills? 
Go to his office and complain to his manager. Threaten them with the police. Another option is to make a complaint about him to RERA who issue him with his Real Estate Licence. Complaint procedure details are on the RERA website.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

uozer said:


> after a couple of email exchanges, he stopped replying



Just saw your response. Is the agent registered with RERA? Did the agent provide you with an explanation or a receipt for the DEWA deposit at any point?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Agree with Maz, check it out first as DEWA are useless. If the deposit has been paid though you do need the original receipt to get your deposit back.


----------



## uozer (Jan 17, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Agree with Maz, check it out first as DEWA are useless. If the deposit has been paid though you do need the original receipt to get your deposit back.


thanks for the replies

i dont think he is registered with rera.he can not "find" the receipt, but i am suspicious that he ever got one


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

uozer said:


> thanks for the replies
> 
> i dont think he is registered with rera.he can not "find" the receipt, but i am suspicious that he ever got one


He is breaking the law if he is taking commissions and is not registered. Tell him to find your receipt or give you back the dhs.1000 or you will report him. Lesson here to others - do not deal with these freelance agents. Ask to see a RERA card or check the RERA website for list of agents.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Here here!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

THIS forum doesnt allow it but there are other forums for the uae that have name and shame. Really wish someone would start a "Name&Shame.com" site.... Then allow individual country sect. Maybe they are already, but they are blocked to even go to check from my work  I wonder why.... 

Someone from a country where they cant be liable though should be the ones to set this up  

Did you see the far reaching government of thailand who arrested the thai/american citizen guy who got nabbed for a blog he had written years before disrespecting their king ????  Scary world that a country can persecute you for something you did years before, in another country...


----------

